# Lennox Furnace Damper Problem



## mjcb2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Lennox G20 furnace and the damper won't open all the way...it tries, but it is like the gear is skipping. I have uploaded a youtube video of what I mean.





 
I am wondering if it is the spring or the damper motor....

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## edhicks (Jun 30, 2008)

Sounds like a tooth is missing on drive gear.


----------



## mjcb2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am trying to find a Damper Motor but nobody is open on the weekend, so I will have to wait. I am pretty sure that is what it is.


----------



## edhicks (Jun 30, 2008)

found this link to discussion of your problem Did a google for lennox furnace damper

you on right track good luck

http://www.diychatroom.com/f17/damper-door-furnace-not-opening-all-way-63881/


----------



## mjcb2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ya, that sounds like the same thing. I will go pick one up on Tuesday (Monday is Thanksgiving in Canada) and hopefuly it will do the trick. I'll post the results.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mjcb2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

I picked up a new damper motor, and that was definately the issue. Works like a charm now. Thanks for everyone's feedback!


----------

